# Smiles of success



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Here are a few pics of our pup(9mos) Greta and her first two informal trials. We have been running her in the puppy stakes(up to 1 year old). She took 3rd in her first one in December and 1st in January. This is one of those moments when all of the frustration of training makes me remember why I do this. Every month in MN there are a few "fun" trials that you can find if you want to have some fun with you and your pup. CMRC in St.Cloud holds theirs on the third Sunday of each month. Pm me if you would like further info. Get involved, you pup would really enjoy it!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Pretty dog and cute kid ( I guess shes a kid I'm getting old enough all girls look like kids :-? ), nice job with the ribbons.

Darn it looks cold up there


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice work Burt!


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice work Fosse!


----------

